# Hatch Model Reverse light bulb size



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

I put T20 in mine. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The reverse lamp and the turn are both T20 base, W21W, "7440" lamps.

The parking/brake light is also a T20, but a "7443" dual filament.W21/5W.

The hatch parking light is a T10 base(W5W or 194, a 921 might fit as well though clearance in the housing may be an issue.)


----------



## DSkidds92 (Oct 30, 2018)

cool cool thanks for the info, but what about the headlights and dome lights? i assume the dome lights take the 194 bulb but what about headlights?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Headlights should be 9005 .
I don't know what the domes are off top of my head, sorry.


----------

